# Getting into the Betta Hobby (oh boyyy)



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

I have to blame Nat and Bev for doing this to me. I've taken an interest in Bettas. I thought I would make a thread to track the Bettas I own and how they're doing.
So far I'm waiting for weather conditions to be right to be sent two Falx Bettas. Here's a picture of their tank








This was right after set-up. A few days later it got rearranged with wood to be how I wanted it.








This was a few days after it got replanted and rearranged. Hopefully the Bettas will be here by early next week. :fish-in-bowl:

So far the water is testing:
P.H 7.6 (Needs to be lowered, I know)
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - .50
Ammonia - 0.
The tank has been up for two weeks now (I think). I've been giving tiny pinches of flake food to give a source of ammonia every other day and haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They will love it and you're welcome hehe.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch out for that one up there - she knows her Bettas and she wants to share the fascination!

You really could do worse. Your Bettas could too - nice set-up.


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

So.. We went to the petstore today... See if you can spot a difference.. Besides the ornament, that's temporary for hiding places for the shrimps and frogs.


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

navigator black said:


> Watch out for that one up there - she knows her Bettas and she wants to share the fascination!
> 
> You really could do worse. Your Bettas could too - nice set-up.


Haha! She's great! Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My ears were burning.... LOL 

Is it the betta? Its the betta right? Is it? Is it the betta?


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> My ears were burning.... LOL
> 
> Is it the betta? Its the betta right? Is it? Is it the betta?


Yes it's the betta haha. He has his own tank getting established right now. We named him Toffee or Tafy or Axl either or. Lol. He's a sweet heart


----------

